# Applying for Jobs - Online Test Advice



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm currently searching for a new job and I've been asked to take a few online tests by potential employers. I have taken two separate tests and passed them both (not too sure of my marks) but I felt rusty when going through the questions, even after I tried practise tests which were provided . The tests were both verbal and numerical reasoning.

Does anybody have any advice, or know of any good/free websites where I can take precise exams? I'm mainly looking for help with the numerical test, the verbal reasoning isn't an issue.

Surprisingly maths use to be my strongest and favourite subject :wall:

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Not a **** take, although not free
Education books used in school can be bought from book shops iirc
I'd be typing mock/practice exams etc into search engines


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's one :

http://www.numericalreasoningtest.org

I just typed in 'mock numerical tests', and quite a few different ones come up :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

possul said:


> Not a **** take, although not free
> Education books used in school can be bought from book shops iirc
> I'd be typing mock/practice exams etc into search engines


No offence taken, I had already thought of that tbh 

I was planning on picking up a maths book for A-Levels (or higher) to help study. I was slightly embarrassed about posting the thread tbh, but the exams I've taken so far haven't been as easy as I expected.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If the job requires a higher level knowledge of maths then it is probably worth digging out some A level books. If the employers are simply checking your basic numeracy skills then go for something much easier and the key here would be repetitions. Find as many online tests as you can and just keep doing them


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

What level of online test is being proposed? I'm assuming it's graduate professional.
The maths will be straightforward arithmetic - you certainly won't need A level books. The tests are designed to test your ability to work with data in a time compressed situation. The actual questions will require you to work out percentages, fractions, etc.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> No offence taken, I had already thought of that tbh
> 
> I was planning on picking up a maths book for A-Levels (or higher) to help study. I was slightly embarrassed about posting the thread tbh, but the exams I've taken so far haven't been as easy as I expected.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


I had repeatedly done mock on-line exams when studying Anatomy & Physiology and Nutrition.

Although I completed the SAME exams every night, it made sure I remembered the answers better, and gained a stronger understanding of each group.

So mock away :thumb:


----------

